# Firefox posting problem.



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm having a problem with hangs when posting from Firefox 26. I can read pages just fine. But when I try to reply to a thread the page never finishes loading. It leaves me with cryptic messages like "Transferring data from ct1.addthis.com..." or "Transferring data from www.enworld.org" or "Transferring data from engine.gamerati.com..." 

I'm running Windows 7 64 bit. Everything is as patched and current as possible. It doesn't seem to be a system or bandwidth problem as I posted just fine form IE11. But I prefer to work in Firefox.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll test to see if I can reproduce the issue.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 28, 2013)

Scotley said:


> I'm having a problem with hangs when posting from Firefox 26. I can read pages just fine. But when I try to reply to a thread the page never finishes loading. It leaves me with cryptic messages like "Transferring data from ct1.addthis.com..." or "Transferring data from www.enworld.org" or "Transferring data from engine.gamerati.com..."
> 
> I'm running Windows 7 64 bit. Everything is as patched and current as possible. It doesn't seem to be a system or bandwidth problem as I posted just fine form IE11. But I prefer to work in Firefox.




Hm.  I have no such problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2013)

I am getting redirects as well as these banner videos that make the page load stall. I will try and get the redirect post addie for you . . . . .

here is one:
http://www1.filesbunker.com/HwQtp6v...nt=63795-f5d333a8-c748-4686-ae0a-9e008f670c22

and 

http://www.crackle.com/c/the_jackie_chan_adventures/?cmpid=2603

and

http://oqmhandbook.com/52968b5da77f4

and 

http://www.coursesforcareer.com/ 

ps: tried deleteing my cookies. same problem continues. it seems to have hyjacked my home page too!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2013)

You have a virus or malware, Scott. You should run a scan.


----------

